# Halloween Forum Upgrade



## Ilean (Jul 29, 2011)

As long as you keep this wonderful site going strong. I'll support you! Good luck to all the work!


----------



## Serpentarius (Jul 31, 2011)

FYI...It appears that the Android app is no longer operational.


----------



## Pumpkinprincess (Aug 8, 2007)

I think it looks terrific. Funny, I had to really think when signing in. It's been so long since I had to give my password here!

Keep up the great work!  Thanks, Larry!


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

I'm one of those that do not like change, but it always happens so you go with the flow and in a few months I'll totally forget what the old version was like.....Thanks for working so hard for this site Larry....It's definitely the one site I hope never shuts down because it has the largest amount of haunters in one place that I know of....It's become quite a large community from the time I've joined until now so congratulations for that....I was wondering if you were going to do any upgrades for the slew of new comers in the next few months ahead.....I look forward to how the site evolves....Thanks again....ZR


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

Will we be able to like a post and have it post on our Facebook pages?


----------



## halloweeny78 (Aug 15, 2011)

A quick glance tells me you've done a great job keeping the same flavour Larry! I think all of us would be happy to support your endeavors in keeping this site up and running. Good luck with all the work! You've done a great job!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Android/Iphone app now working....

Thanks much. It is easy to keep things the way they were, but limited to what could be done in the future. This also (once the database conversion is done) is supposed to be able to handle increased visitors.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Yes! That will be implemented soon.


Tumblindice said:


> Will we be able to like a post and have it post on our Facebook pages?


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Yup. It looks really great. I can't complain. (Doesn't mean I won't.  ) It will take a bit of getting used to. 

You have done an amazing job keeping the site up and running almost 24/7 with a huge number of users. I really missed it today during the move. Thanks for all your hard work over the years.

So far, the Contact pop-up looks cool, as does the "What's News" link. (That's... new isn't it? Maybe it's just more prominent.)


----------



## Lil Ghouliette (Nov 5, 2010)

I'm just happy the forum is back. I was having withdrawls.  *clings to forum* Never leave me again!


----------



## liuoliveira (Oct 2, 2008)

You have done an amazing job I love it... Thanks


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*As long as I can still write in my purply pink color Im all good*


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

The new design of the forum looks good, plus the auto-save is a great feature. My only real complaint is the smilies; I preferred the others (lol). Anyhow, it's nice to have the site back up


----------



## Raven's Hollow Cemetery (Jul 3, 2011)

I like the changes, and I'm sure they will grow on all of us like a fungus...or communicable disease!  Looks like I need to toy with my brower settings, as the text is large enough to read in the next room! (personalized default settings that magnify to 120% for a high res monitor) 

Edit/ I see what you mean Garthgoyle, these smileys are not my bag either. :/


----------



## CaliforniaMelanie (Sep 8, 2008)

OH wow, I really like the changes. Nice job, Larry. :thup


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks much. 

We can certainly change the smilies in the future to something a bit more Halloweenish


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Thank you for all you do for the site! The upgrade looks great!


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

For a minute I thought I'd gone to some fake site!! 

Why doesn't







work? Or is it just me? How do we post pics? I see there's an image uploader icon but I've no clue what to do with that?


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

For a minute I thought I'd gone to some fake Halloween Forum site!!

Give it some time, we'll all get used to it.

Now how do we post pics here? Normally I just type







& stick the url in between, that didn't work. How does it work now?


----------



## beggars alley (May 4, 2008)

This must be why I couldn't get my little computer to pull up the site earlier. Looking forward to all the new goodies this site will offer. 

Thanks Larry!


----------



## skullnbones (Aug 7, 2010)

wow! like the changes. small learning curve for a bit. 
wondering if we could get a skull n bones smiley? that's halloween like....right?


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Thank you Larry. I know it is hard to maintain a large web site like this in your spare time. I really appreciate the time you spend keeping it (and CFC) updated and clean.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks! Images are very different on the upgraded forum. It is much more of a standard thing. 

Select the insert image icon from the editor, (takes the uploader a moment to load.... Select "From Computer" then "Upload" the file. A bit more to it, but once you get used to it you will like it.


(Sickie Ickie gets the credit for CFC. He works his butt off over there).


----------



## chop shop (Oct 31, 2010)

Looks way better! More streamline! Very Cool.


----------



## Monroe58 (Sep 13, 2009)

Thank you, Larry!!!


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Aug 28, 2007)

Great Job Larry! Upgrades can be a pain, hopefully this one went smoothly. I like the new design.


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

Is there any way to add a separator bar between a user's post and their signature? It gets a little confusing when the signatures are plain text. Other than that, I like the new look and function, especially the auto-save feature.


----------



## katshead42 (Aug 5, 2010)

Wow I think the site looks great. Thanks Larry for all that you do.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I'll have to get used to the change.

1. The content background color is just a bit different (it used to be #353841 and now it's #27323b) It's not a big shift, just enough I need to rematch my signature graphic. 

2. I agree, it would be very nice to change the smilies to something a bit more fitting.

3. I find the placement of the top banner ad distracting. I think the ad used to be above the breadcrumbing, not under it.

The







works just fine for me, so hopefully it will work for others.


----------



## lorddeathbane (Aug 6, 2011)

*loves it*

keep up the awesome work!


----------



## Jaybo (Oct 18, 2008)

Ok, has the "New Posts" option in the upper left always been there? I don't remember it from the last version. I'm digging it.


----------



## Ecula (Oct 21, 2007)

This new layout is so bright I might need to wear sunglasses,
but I am not going to just complain. World changes  Still,
what I miss the most is the all albums thing, it was easy
to watch all pics there. Or is here something similar, but
I just haven't found it yet?


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Wow Larry this seemed like a huge job. Again, thanks for all the hard work on your part. I too missed the site when it was down. 

Still finding my way around things like posting pics. I'm not a fan of the current smileys and your idea to change to something more halloween appropriate got a "yeah" from me. Funny how a small thing like that gets everyone's attention.

When I finally got some pics posted under the Shopping/TJMaxx thread today, I did so by using attachments. And after the pics were on the page you can see this smaller window area of attachments with thumbnails of the pics. Can you explain the purpose of this? Before when I posted from the album, there weren't any thumbnails and they take up more room on the post and lengthen the page, so curious about this feature.

Like the auto-save! can't tell you how many times I've thought too long as I've composed and lost my post due to a time out. Assume this will stop that from happening?

One last question, on the old board you could tell when reading the threads who was online at the time. Is that feature still there? I see some sort of check box near our user names but not sure what it's for. Oops guess that's really 2 questions maybe unless they are related.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

larry said:


> Yes! That will be implemented soon.


Well, I have only taken a spin for about an hour BUT I absolutely love it! 
Great work Larry and many thanks for all you do for us!


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm loving the new design. It's great that we have font, color, and size options in the text box, and that it saves as well..... for times I get distracted. I also love that it tells you how many private messages you have etc.... I'm thinking 240 private messages might be excessive and I need to clean up my box.... I never would have known if you had not updated the site. Great job as usual Larry...... Oh I do agree that the placement of the ad banner is a little distracting and off.... works much better at the top not in the middle of the stuff towards the top.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Pretty much everything that we had before is here except a little differently presented. There is an offline/offline indicator next to everyone. Right now it is a dark "V" for offline and bright for online. I very much intend on improving on that soon.

There may be a way in the future to better separate the signature.

Get this... The autosave feature saves every 90 seconds at the moment (may change that in the future depending on resources). Let's say that you are typing and the power goes out at your house.... when you come back to post a new thread, it will give you the option to restore it.

The All albums feature was an addon script that would not work with the upgrades. I will soon add a replacement that will be similar or better than that 


I appreciate that everyone is doing their best working to adjust. Thanks again!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Larry... there's a thing for Albums under the community link... is that the same thing? I can't tell if it's the most recent albums or not. Maybe that would be incorrect until things are fully indexed anyway.

I was really concerned about the performance at first but now things seem spiffy!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks. That link does almost that, but the all albums link showed galleries per member too.

The servers will be a little slower for the weekend because of the search index rebuild and other stuff. It was very slow today during peek time and that process. It is still going. I do not know how much more it has to go, but is still chugging along. We are also getting a lot of great new visitors.


GobbyGruesome said:


> Hey Larry... there's a thing for Albums under the community link... is that the same thing? I can't tell if it's the most recent albums or not. Maybe that would be incorrect until things are fully indexed anyway.
> 
> I was really concerned about the performance at first but now things seem spiffy!


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Well I was only gone for a couple days and poof! The whole site has went bananas! LOL! 

But it is a cool upgrade to the site! Its called evolution people, change is progress and progress is a positive thing. I mean we could still be carving stone wheels(or pumpkins) out of granite??..... 

Krispy Kudos to ya Larry!*


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

I'm having problems with changing my font color. Anyone else? I didn't have a problem last night, so maybe it's just a bug that needs to be worked out. And also, I just tried posting in another thread and it said my message was too short (and the message was definately longer than 10 characters)

Other than that, the site looks good  Just takes some getting use to


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

youre back youre back please dont leave me again my little heart just cant take it!!!!!!!! 

on the upside i got to know miss mandy a little more via facebook yesterday evening! LOL


----------



## rosella_au (Sep 23, 2010)

Hats off to Larry! 
Site looks great


----------



## boogybaby (Jun 6, 2011)

wheres the "RADIO" ? 
i liked to listen to the tunes while getting my creep on


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Raven's Hollow Cemetary said:


> I like the changes, and I'm sure they will grow on all of us like a fungus...or communicable disease!  Looks like I need to toy with my brower settings, as the text is large enough to read in the next room! (personalized default settings that magnify to 120% for a high res monitor)
> 
> Edit/ I see what you mean Garthgoyle, these smileys are not my bag either. :/


omg everything's so BIG! Raven, could you please tell me how to make the text smaller? Not liking the smileys but everything else looks great.


----------



## Joey_Munster (May 25, 2011)

Keep up the great work! It's nice to have an admin that cares about keeping things upgraded. I tried to write you before about using my old smilies. I don't need them and they were rarely ever used as my old site that I made them for never took off. Here is a link to the pumpkin people on my photbucket page. http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c357/Synthinator/Pumpkin People/ If you want to use them, these little guys could use a new home. They are house trained and they don't eat a lot. Here are a few of them:


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Aug 28, 2007)

Larry, iPhone is still not able to connect.


----------



## Spookilicious mama (Feb 27, 2008)

*Trying autosave since im not sure what that is LOL*


----------



## ravenworks69 (Sep 27, 2009)

I like the upgrade so far. I'm sure there will be a few bugs to work out in the begining but we'll get over it..Keep up the good work.

Marc V.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

It will just take time to get use to.I am sure it will not take long.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

boogybaby said:


> wheres the "RADIO" ?
> i liked to listen to the tunes while getting my creep on


Yeah I can't find it either.
Oh please don't take it away.


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Spookilicious mama said:


> *Trying autosave since im not sure what that is LOL*


FYI: When you are typing, it now saves by itself after a little while


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

The pumpkin smileys are great!! Can we get them Larry, pleeeease? 

uhm, need a password to view your photobucket.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Joey_Munster said:


> Keep up the great work! It's nice to have an admin that cares about keeping things upgraded. I tried to write you before about using my old smilies. I don't need them and they were rarely ever used as my old site that I made them for never took off. Here is a link to the pumpkin people on my photbucket page. http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c357/Synthinator/Pumpkin People/ If you want to use them, these little guys could use a new home. They are house trained and they don't eat a lot. Here are a few of them:


duh...forgot the quote for my previous post.


----------



## deadhead68 (Jul 29, 2010)

Looks good to me. Thanks for upgrading.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

While it will take some getting used to, I love the new layout. Also love the idea of pumpkin smilies. 

Also, I believe the radio "Listen" button is at the top of the Halloween Music Section.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

Is there a way to make the font a little bigger? Maybe in my settings or something? My old eyes have a hard time with these tiny fonts.


----------



## MissMandy (Apr 18, 2011)

witchymom said:


> youre back youre back please dont leave me again my little heart just cant take it!!!!!!!!
> 
> on the upside i got to know miss mandy a little more via facebook yesterday evening! LOL



Yes, that was the only good part about the forum being down 


Hey Spookilicious, how are you getting color text to work? When I click on it, it either won't do anything (like, the color option doesn't come up) or something pops up, asking me if I wanna leave the page.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

I tried to upload some new pics to my gallery but it doesn't work...


----------



## sweetdiggity (Jul 19, 2011)

Wow, this site looks great! I love it! And I'm not usually good with change. lol


----------



## BillyBones (Aug 17, 2011)

*login*

I don't know if this has anything to do with the upgrade but I keep having to login.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

osenator said:


> I tried to upload some new pics to my gallery but it doesn't work...




Me too. Got it to upload but looks to be in this 'No man's land' now. Seems you have to put it into an album but can't see how. Trying to figure it out but no joy so far. Anybody else know?

Change is hard for me also  but feels like it's the same 'ole site. Just got these new gotcha's to learn but looking forward to playing with the new goodies.


----------



## Red (Aug 10, 2009)

Any chance of the forum chat returning?


----------



## Ghouliet (Nov 5, 2010)

I missed being able to log in yesterday but I am looking forward to all the new capabilities the site will have.


----------



## ICKYVICKI (Sep 12, 2003)

Thanx for all your hard work! The site looks great.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Joey_Munster said:


> Keep up the great work! It's nice to have an admin that cares about keeping things upgraded. I tried to write you before about using my old smilies. I don't need them and they were rarely ever used as my old site that I made them for never took off. Here is a link to the pumpkin people on my photbucket page. http://s31.photobucket.com/albums/c357/Synthinator/Pumpkin People/ If you want to use them, these little guys could use a new home. They are house trained and they don't eat a lot. Here are a few of them:


. 


Those are really cute Joey_Munster. I especially like the one with the hearts in the eyes! Yep, love at first site says it all

I would love to see some skellies, vampires and other creatures as well. The pumpkins are a keeper since it goes so well with the Forum masthead.


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

Nice job Larry , I also am having to log in multiple times. Also when I log in I get a message that says Invalid Redirect?????


----------



## october31 (Aug 24, 2009)

this will take time to get used to but i can deal with it


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

The new advanced uploader has now been disabled. It is now back to simple. I think that it was confusing people as it was an asset manager that let you manage all of your stuff and re-use it.


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

well, it is hard for old dogs to learn new tricks, but am trying, liking what I see so far, also love the pumpkin smiley faces!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Yeah, the new smileys are hilariously horrible... some of them you can't really tell what they even mean. Could go for some more smileys than the old version had (I was considering setting up some custom ones for myself when I couldn't get one that fit well... definitely need one for "grossed out!") but not too many, one board I'm on has about 50 smileys and it's just annoying.

Also, the sigs need to have some kind of break line above them. Otherwise liking it, I've always loved this board software anyway due to the "print view" feature where you can force it to show lots of posts on one page when you're reading an archive post. Other board software won't let you do that, print view only shows one page, or if it does let you view multiple pages it breaks after about 150 posts and doesn't show anything else.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Git off my lawn!!!

I mean, uh, I like the upgrade so far. Seems to have fixed some weird login issues where it forgot I was logged in on the index pages, but remembered me inside each forum.


----------



## ghostokc (Oct 22, 2008)

I liked the darker background color better. It's way to bright.


----------



## Shadowbat (Sep 27, 2009)

Take a little getting used to. Like a new paint job! lol Just keep up the great work, Larry. It is appreciated!


Maybe you can work on getting some pumpkin smileys!


----------



## killerhaunts (Jan 6, 2010)

New look, same great taste!!!!


----------



## HalloweenDan (Sep 6, 2007)

Will chat be coming back ?????


----------



## Jack Skellington (Oct 25, 2005)

Just came back tonight to check things out and find the site has been upgraded. So far things are looking pretty good.

Keep up the good work. I don't know what I would do without HF. 

Oh yeah the smilies are really horrible. Can't wait for some Halloween smilies.


----------



## thinkhalloween (Feb 27, 2011)

So far ..I like the upgrade. looks good.


----------



## wilbret (Oct 8, 2004)

Larry, is mouseover preview an option with the new software? That was a nice little bonus in the old setup.


----------



## Tumblindice (Aug 19, 2008)

I'm loving it so far!


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Larry,

An FYI: When doing a search, some private messages between other users came up along with the threads I was looking for.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Yep, visitor messages are appearing in the thread search engines... I don't know if this came up prior but it is showing at this present time...*


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

There are different options now in search. Visitor messages are public messages posted on their public profiles. Only private messages are private.


Screaming Demons said:


> Larry,
> 
> An FYI: When doing a search, some private messages between other users came up along with the threads I was looking for.


----------



## Buggula (Jun 26, 2008)

I love the new look! This has always been a great forum and it keeps getting better. Great work.


----------



## kallie (Dec 4, 2007)

Holy moly! I haven't been on all weekend and everything is so.._.different_. This will take some getting used to. My eyes go right to where things used to be and they've moved lol


----------



## Trinity1 (Sep 5, 2009)

Looks great! Thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

Screaming Demons said:


> Larry,
> 
> An FYI: When doing a search, some private messages between other users came up along with the threads I was looking for.


huh?  blink... blink....Private messages showing up?... Uh.. I'd like to take the time to apologize to several people...  j/k

Am I the _only_ person that likes the new smilies? More reason to keep them then. 

As long as I can figure out how to post a pic (when the time comes) then all is good.


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

I'm not against change, I think the forum looks clean and neater now.
But if no one complains you're never know there are problems so here I go. 
I find the text hard to read, I think my eyes are getting old.
Maybe a thicker font?


----------



## blackfog (Oct 9, 2008)

Was away this weekend with a wedding and getting my son back up to college and came on this morning and found a new home!!!! Have to start playing around here and get used to it. Thanks Larry for all you do and sometimes a change will do ya good and keep those brain cells going!!


----------



## ernstdesigns (Sep 20, 2010)

*HF Android app.*

Anyone know how to access/ modify subscribed threads in the Android HF app?


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

*What she said!*



Spookilicious mama said:


> *As long as I can still write in my purply pink color Im all good*


*As long as I can write in my harvesty hue - pumpkin orange, I'm all good too!

Change is GOOD! 

Now - can you get this site to do my laundry and balance my checkbook? *

As for private messages showing up - uh hmm well - let's just say -- I really didn't mean it, think it, say it or uh - well ...whatever I did or said that may not have caused some poor boil or ghoul to yank their brains out - I never meant it - really truly --- Buwaa ha haaaa!

I WILL however say that NOW the "wink" emoticon looks as if it hit the Vampire Wine bottle a bit too much....  Along with its partner the nah na nah na boo boo "tongue-sitcking-out-so-there" face 

*BOO!*


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

We dont get sometimes to say thank you for all that you do. I just wanted to say thank you for your hard work bringing us all together. YOU ROCK!


----------



## KATZILLA (Dec 6, 2007)

Everything looks GREAT...TY


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Well, I feel a little silly but I was missing an obvious part in uploading pictures. In case anyone else missed it here's a new thing that has to be done when uploading pictures to your albums here:











*Step 1: *Upload the new file from your computer. Wait until you see the new picture show under_ 'Current Attachment'._ Go to the bottom and click_ 'Close Window'.
_
*Step 2:* The next window shows your new picture as_ 'pending'_. Be sure to then click_ 'Save Changes'_. Then, you're all good! 

Hoped that saves some frustration.


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

OK, lemme try this image posting thing again.










WOOHOO!! It worked for me from work!!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Titles on Posts*

Larry, is there anyway to somehow differentiate the title area of our posts from the body of the post, maybe with a separation bar, making it bold or using another formatting method? I think it would help out when you are scanning the page and would call attention to the title instead of the title blending into the body of the post. It helps when people use an icon along with their title but it's an extra step and most people don't add anything.


----------



## pandora (Jul 15, 2004)

Thank you for all you do Larry! I think it looks great and it's easier to read. A million thanks for all your hard work and the Android/ipod apps are wonderful. I use them all the time now!!


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

Terra said:


> Well, I feel a little silly but I was missing an obvious part in uploading pictures. In case anyone else missed it here's a new thing that has to be done when uploading pictures to your albums here:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



copying & pasteing this onto my computer desk. Thank you, Terra.  

Now, if we could just get that 'auto- correct' thingy for spelling.


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

I haven't been on the foum in a couple of days, so didn't know about the changes. I was surprised when I had to re-sign on today. OH NOOOOO, it looks totally different! I am one of those who does not like change. But, I will take your suggestion, Larry, and try to embrace it. I am sure it is for the greater good. I just want to whine for awhile.....


----------



## Buzzard (Jun 23, 2009)

Is there a way to make the thread titles stand out more? Maybe make them more bold or a different color? I feel like the titles are blending in with the other type a little bit. If not, I'll deal with it. I'm just glad to have the forum period!


----------



## Spooky_Girl1980 (Jul 12, 2010)

Love the new look/layout Larry! I don't care to much for the smileys. if we were permitted to use our own I have some saved to a photobucket account.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I am trying to figure out how to post pictures ...

Why is it coming up so small?


----------



## lorddamax (Sep 9, 2010)

My complaint about the new look is that everything is enormous, with TONS of wasted space. While everything before was compact and easy to read, there is so much wasted space in this new setup, tons of empty space in the margins, tons of empty space in the headers, and tons fo empty space between posts. A 10 post page that used to be reasonable is now massive.

As an example, I googled for a page here. I used this thread:

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...er-mystery-zombie-theme-halloween-2011-a.html

When I go into print preview and go to print it, it will take 5 pages.

I then use the google cache for that thread:

http://webcache.googleusercontent.c...=10&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&source=www.google.com

When printed? Three pages.

I'm all for new stuff, but can you find a theme thats not so bloated with empty whitepsace?


----------



## HKitten (Sep 20, 2009)

I quite like it  I'm only an occasional poster but in comparison, the old layout was darker and less clear. I'm happy with either really, I like this one and I liked the old one!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Mizerella said:


> View attachment 82276
> I am trying to figure out how to post pictures ...
> 
> Why is it coming up so small?


It is small because when you use the picture frame icon in the reply box, it will copy whatever size is the original picture. When you post it, people can click on the picture and get the full size. 

The instructions I gave were for the albums here and then when you copy the BB code it will paste it in the reply box at the standard HF size.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I am trying but for some reason it's bothering my eyes.So I find myself not reading much.I hope I can adjust quickly.


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

Larry, the new look for HF is very nice. As a side note, someone asked about separating their signature from the post. I just inserted a solid line of underscore into my signature to separate it from the post.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I do think the typeface on this version of the forum is smaller or more compact. I'm having some issues feeling comfortable reading the posts as well. I feel like i'm straing my eyes. I've logged in on my laptop, iPad and iPhone and get the same overall impression when trying to read the boards. Is there a general board setting to increase the size or look of the font?

As for Lorddamax's comment about the amount of "white" space, after using the site for a little bit I do have to agree. It requires you to click on more page views and when not on a full computer screen the little page icons get pretty small to click on. I either click on the page I want, end up on another unintended page, or take the extra step of resizing the screen to actually touch the page number I want to go to. With so many people using so many different sized screens I know this can be a problem for many. 

As for printing out a thread or thread page which Lorddamax wrote about, I have tried going into the printable view under Thread Tools, which does cut does cut down on some of the extra page layout, only the thread photos don't show up. Is there a way to get them visible in this view? I do print out tutorials on occasion and the pictures are an intregal part and something you'd want to print out.

BTW I posted earlier about enhancing the title area in one's post to make it more noticeable. I did, eventually, notice that above one's post is some orange dotted layout space where post title appears and in a bold typeface. So apparently when you enter a title, it puts it in this dotted area AND at the top of the post with the date next to it. If there was a way to have an enhanced title appear in only one area, we'd save some page real estate. Personally I would vote to lose the dotted area, keep the title with the body of the post, but bold it for emphasis.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I just want the pumpkin smileys.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Wow, larry you did a great job. I can't believe the amount of complaining people on here. Its totally rude in my opinion. He took time out to upgrade this, makes changes and deal with any unforeseen issues. I get that people don't like change, but life is ABOUT change and ACCEPTING changes. The forum had to be upgraded, it was outdated, which leads to security issues among other things. Everything looks exactly the same to me accept the forum is different colors and the width of the forum seems wider. I also use larger resolutions on my monitor, right now 1140x900. Ive always been for the forum having a more "Halloween color scheme," Like oranges, or black and orange, purples or even greens. I know themes prob won't happen, but I like the idea of having other themes as an option.  But the forum still looks good to me.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks all. I do appreciate the kind words. I hate to say but the font in these posts are NOT smaller. Feel free to compare by looking at http://waybackmachine.org/ on how the forum used to look. The text is also a brighter color (I believe).It i

It is brighter text on a darker background. There are many saying that it is harder to read, but it should be easier.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Here's a comparison picture to show the old way to the new way. It is much easier to read


----------



## k k (Jul 21, 2009)

one feature i think this forum is really missing, is a "new posts" button search; a button that will show you all the threads that have new responses since your last visit


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Look up at "What's New"


k k said:


> one feature i think this forum is really missing, is a "new posts" button search; a button that will show you all the threads that have new responses since your last visit


----------



## k k (Jul 21, 2009)

lol i guess i missed that. THANKS A TON!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

*Feedback not complaining....*



adam said:


> Wow, larry you did a great job. I can't believe the amount of complaining people on here. Its totally rude in my opinion. He took time out to upgrade this, makes changes and deal with any unforeseen issues. I get that people don't like change, but life is ABOUT change and ACCEPTING changes. The forum had to be upgraded, it was outdated, which leads to security issues among other things. Everything looks exactly the same to me accept the forum is different colors and the width of the forum seems wider. I also use larger resolutions on my monitor, right now 1140x900. Ive always been for the forum having a more "Halloween color scheme," Like oranges, or black and orange, purples or even greens. I know themes prob won't happen, but I like the idea of having other themes as an option.  But the forum still looks good to me.



Gee Adam I've read every post on this thread and I think everyone has been appreciative of the the forum and Larry's and the moderators' efforts to keep it truck'n and friendly. Since I've been on here Larry has tried to keep everyone happy and enjoying what the forum has to offer. Not sure why you interpret people's feedback as complaints, mine included I guess and that's why I'm posting this response. I think everyone has been very complimentary about how smoothly things have gone especially in light of the fact this was a major change. Larry said he was going to be making some changes still and I view the comments as feedback that people would love to see. Sounds like you have a few of your own. Whatever is reasonable and do-able and makes for a better experience here I'm sure is worth considering.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Did you use the regular version or the print version of the thread? (the feature to print threads)
I honestly do not see the wasted space that you are talking about. Can you explain exactly where?
There are others saying the complete opposite. The theme of the forum is not going to change. I will tweak some stuff, but as you can see, some of the complaints are actually opinions that are not accurate. (e.g. too small etc).

The one place where I wish that I could utilize more right now is the upper-right. However that would conflict woth many user menu functions.




lorddamax said:


> My complaint about the new look is that everything is enormous, with TONS of wasted space. While everything before was compact and easy to read, there is so much wasted space in this new setup, tons of empty space in the margins, tons of empty space in the headers, and tons fo empty space between posts. A 10 post page that used to be reasonable is now massive.
> 
> As an example, I googled for a page here. I used this thread:
> 
> ...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Gee Larry I was surprised to see you say that the font was the exact same, and thanks Terra for the side by side comparison. I guess for me (over 40 and having different vision issues as I age), the higher contrast between the white and dark gray as oppose to the white and a lighter shade of gray is harder on my eyes. Don't know how else to explain it. It's like being at the eye doctor's for your exam and they say, "do you like "A" better or "B" better. For me the answer is still "A" from the background color perspective.

And when on the new forum I see the quoted area and compare it to the regular post text, the quote is easier reading for me.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

When I was comparing at first I was looking at the settings and not the forum itself. Then after more people complained about a smaller font/harder to read I went to compare. I am in my 40s too with the eyes of someone who has starred at the computer screen since I was around 11 (not a lot of home computers back then). 

I like B by far.



Ghost of Spookie said:


> Gee Larry I was surprised to see you say that the font was the exact same, and thanks Tera for the side by side comparison. I guess for me (over 40 and having different vision issues as I age), the higher contrast between the white and dark gray as oppose to the white and a lighter shade of gray is harder on my eyes. Don't know how else to explain it. It's like being at the eye doctor's for your exam and they say, "do you like "A" better or "B" better. For me the answer is still "A" from the background color perspective.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks for doing this. 



Terra said:


> Here's a comparison picture to show the old way to the new way. It is much easier to read


----------



## k k (Jul 21, 2009)

am i not seeing this? how come you can't delete your post? this seems to be a basic necessity, am i missing it somewhere?


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

k k said:


> am i not seeing this? how come you can't delete your post? this seems to be a basic necessity, am i missing it somewhere?


Still getting used to the ins and outs of the new format _(so could be wrong) _but you can edit your post and remove the text of what you posted but the entire post can only be removed by the moderators.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

Larry,
As always, you do a great job. the changes will take a little getting used to, but that's what life's all about. thank-you for your tireless dedication to us and our great forum



Terra said:


> Still getting used to the ins and outs of the new format _(so could be wrong) _but you can edit your post and remove the text of what you posted but the entire post can only be removed by the moderators.


Just the same as it was in the older version of the forum Terra.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Gee Larry I was surprised to see you say that the font was the exact same, and thanks Terra for the side by side comparison. I guess for me (over 40 and having different vision issues as I age), the higher contrast between the white and dark gray as oppose to the white and a lighter shade of gray is harder on my eyes. Don't know how else to explain it. It's like being at the eye doctor's for your exam and they say, "do you like "A" better or "B" better. For me the answer is still "A" from the background color perspective.
> 
> And when on the new forum I see the quoted area and compare it to the regular post text, the quote is easier reading for me.


I can see what you are saying. It's probably the higher contrast that's bugging you. I'm getting that a bit too (I'm 44). But, when I was posting in a bright room yesterday, the higher contrast was easier to see the text. But, when I was typing in a reply window... was having a hell of a time even making out the text and it's like the old forum (grayer text). 

Tonight...I'm now sitting in a dark room and it's a bit glarey and makes my eyes wig out a bit. But, afraid that once I'm in the bright room I'll want the brighter contrast back. 

So, I'm gonna give me old eyes (and brain) some time to see if they adjust. This pain is just like when I get new progressive glasses. Yeah, I can kind of see better but my brain just doesn't like the new prescription. Then, a month later...don't notice the change.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to clarify that Larry, but let's get to the important stuff-
What about the smileys?!?

 can we get the pumpkin smileys? *meep*


----------



## Joey_Munster (May 25, 2011)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> .
> 
> 
> Those are really cute Joey_Munster. I especially like the one with the hearts in the eyes! Yep, love at first site says it all
> ...


Thanks! Here are a few more:


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Really do love those pumpkin smileys. They have such character! Perfect for us Halloweenies...


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

BTW I adjust my brightness settings on the computer/iPad/iPhone depending upon the room light when I'm on the device, but doing so doesn't make it any better with the new format. I do think it's the amount of contrast between the background and the type.

If you look at magazines layouts or covers that have a black background and white text they always make the type large to compensate for how the eyes perceive the page. Red is another difficult background color to set type in for example. That's why most news copy is set with a white colored background and black type, easiest on the eyes. This was something that was discussed in classes I took from the Printing Institute in Chicago back in the 80s.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Terra said:


> Really do love those pumpkin smileys. They have such character! Perfect for us Halloweenies...


Terra, you got any pull around this joint, being a mod and all?  _(that's supposed to be a wink)_ Can the smileys actually be changed?

Not only would they be fun to use in our posts but I feel they would add a lot of character to the forum and they kinda match our mascot.


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

Just a comment , I have noticed thar sometimes when I leave a page I was looking at I get a message asking if I want to leave this page? Any ideas? Again nice job!!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

As soon as I get things caught up then I will change the smilies. Joey_Munster, those are awesome and will be a great addition. Thanks! 

The message "leave" or "stay on page" is partly a browser function. If you put your cursor in the edit box or other areas, the browser will say...wait...the user is editing something, let's make sure that they really want to leave. I believe that this message will only occur when you put your cursor in certain places.

Thank you for your kind words!


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

bfjou812 said:


> Just a comment , I have noticed thar sometimes when I leave a page I was looking at I get a message asking if I want to leave this page? Any ideas? Again nice job!!


Does it look like this? This is from Internet Explorer 9 (IE9). If so, have a solution:


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

larry said:


> As soon as I get things caught up then I will change the smilies. Joey_Munster, those are awesome and will be a great addition. Thanks!


Really?! Thanks Larry!









Take your time, I'm sure you have more important things to do, lol, but it's good to know.


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Whew, now that we have that settled, will the 'go to page' feature be reinstalled or is it there and I'm not seeing it?

edit:
Uhmm _*blush*_ never mind , found it.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

For those having trouble viewing, in Firefox you can go to View -> Zoom -> pick Zoom Text Only, then go back and Zoom In (or hold down CTRL and press the + key) If you don't pick Zoom Text Only, it'll break the format of the forum by zooming in the photos. Also Firefox tends to run very slow when it zooms photos. For some reason my big 22" monitor at home is harder to read than my old 17" monitor at work. I don't even have it at a very high resolution but the text was always way too small and I gave up and zoomed it in. My last eye exam was fine so I'm blaming it on technology 

If you have Internet Explorer, you can try changing it in View -> Text Size. You can also Zoom but that changes text and images. I don't know if this actually works since I use Firefox, I remember on Internet Explorer some websites would ignore the Text Size setting and use a forced font size no matter what.


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

ernstdesigns said:


> Anyone know how to access/ modify subscribed threads in the Android HF app?


Afraid I don't have a smart phone, so can't help. Anyone know?


----------



## Gothikren (Aug 17, 2008)

If you still have trouble reading something and it's driving you nuts you can always highlight what you're trying to read (you do this the same way you would if you are copying a line of text ....click and hold down the left mouse button while selecting the line/lines of text you want to read). This will change the background of that area to a greyish white and the text to black. Might get tedious to do it to all text your reading, but if it's something periodic then it should help.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

boogybaby said:


> wheres the "RADIO" ?
> i liked to listen to the tunes while getting my creep on



I don't see the direct link for Halloween Radio on the site - BUT GOOD NEWS!! It didn't vanish into thin air:

*http://www.halloweenradio.com/*

ENJOY!


----------



## NOWHINING (Jul 25, 2009)

this threw me off since_ I have been sick and in the hospital so i feel like i have to relearn how to use this. but COOL._


----------



## The_Caretaker (Sep 13, 2006)

I am having some issues with indexing, I sort newest to oldest and to go to the next unread post I select previous, about 60% of the time it takes me to a already read post


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

I am not having as much trouble today reading.I may be getting use to it.Yesterday I would have to leave and come back to finish reading.


----------



## halloween71 (Apr 22, 2007)

But the background looks a little darker to me today.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

*LARRY:*

Can you please increase the file size for things like Word documents and PDFs? I would love to put up an album of my PDF tutorials, but most of them are between 2-4 MB. I'm not looking to saturate the site with large documents, but a handful of tutorials and the means to link to them easily would be great.


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> Gee Adam I've read every post on this thread and I think everyone has been appreciative of the the forum and Larry's and the moderators' efforts to keep it truck'n and friendly. Since I've been on here Larry has tried to keep everyone happy and enjoying what the forum has to offer. Not sure why you interpret people's feedback as complaints, mine included I guess and that's why I'm posting this response. I think everyone has been very complimentary about how smoothly things have gone especially in light of the fact this was a major change. Larry said he was going to be making some changes still and I view the comments as feedback that people would love to see. Sounds like you have a few of your own. Whatever is reasonable and do-able and makes for a better experience here I'm sure is worth considering.


I agree with you. I wasn't trying to come across as saying everyone was complaining, was simply noticing quite a bit of feedback that may have been constructive but I did view alot of complaints over font size. Also my post wasn't hostile or mean. I think most people's personalities get lost on the internet. You can't hear me or see me, so again, what I wrote down wasn't meant to come across even remotely angry or negative.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

adam said:


> I agree with you. I wasn't trying to come across _as saying *everyone* was complaining_, was simply noticing quite a bit of feedback that may have been constructive *but I did view alot of complaints over font size*. Also my post wasn't hostile or mean. I think most people's personalities get lost on the internet. You can't hear me or see me, so again, what I wrote down wasn't meant to come across even remotely angry or negative.


And I tried to sound friendly too in my response!  LOL...but the words "complaining" and "complaints" do have a negative connotation. My and others' "feedback" on the point size is a valid thing to bring up when it means you are having trouble reading the posts, when you didn't before.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I appreciate the compliments and constructive feedback. I think some opinions are just because things are different and not bad.

Remember.... The font size is not smaller. If you look at the new format next to the old format, it is easier to read.

The font size has been this size for years. Pretty much the font size of every forum that I visit. I do not understand the complaints about font size.


----------



## Kymmm (Oct 1, 2009)

I didn't mean for it to sound like complaining when I mentioned a bigger font. I had trouble with the old format as well. I was simply asking if there were a way to make it bigger for my old eyes. Maybe a setting that I didn't know about. I think the new layout looks great and I appreciate every thing that's done to keep the forum running smoothly. It's the best website out there IMO..


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Terra said:


> I can see what you are saying. It's probably the higher contrast that's bugging you. I'm getting that a bit too (I'm 44). But, when I was posting in a bright room yesterday, the higher contrast was easier to see the text. But, when I was typing in a reply window... was having a hell of a time even making out the text and it's like the old forum (grayer text).
> 
> Tonight...I'm now sitting in a dark room and it's a bit glarey and makes my eyes wig out a bit. But, afraid that once I'm in the bright room I'll want the brighter contrast back.
> 
> So, I'm gonna give me old eyes (and brain) some time to see if they adjust. This pain is just like when I get new progressive glasses. Yeah, I can kind of see better but my brain just doesn't like the new prescription. Then, a month later...don't notice the change.


The side by side comparison is surprising.
Since clearly it's easier to read when I look at the two.
Not sure why I'm having a problem either.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Ghost of Spookie said:


> And I tried to sound friendly too in my response!  LOL...but the words "complaining" and "complaints" do have a negative connotation. My and others' "feedback" on the point size is a valid thing to bring up when it means you are having trouble reading the posts, when you didn't before.





pumpkinheadedskeleton said:


> The side by side comparison is surprising.
> Since clearly it's easier to read when I look at the two.
> Not sure why I'm having a problem either.


I'm thinking it's the contrast of the brighter white on the darker background. Technically it is clearer but perhaps too clear? I quoted Spookie's post because if you scroll up to it she used a notch darker gray. It* is *easier on the eyes _(well, my old eyes anyway).
_
Here is that gray that she used. Here, I'll just ramble on so you can see more text in that darker gray. I didn't change the font size like she did though...


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

ˆIt's a little weird, isn't it Terra? But I think you're right. I've read some bits on web design in the past that indicate it's best to avoid absolute black and absolute white, but I would have thought the biggest problem would be if they were used together - which isn't the case here. But it's almost like the bright white kind of blurs a bit just due to it's intensity (especially with bolded text). Could just be my imagination. I don't think you'll ever please everybody though.


----------



## ter_ran (Jan 14, 2006)

*Hello friends!
If anybody is having issues with the font sizes or thread post legibility, try adjusting your browser's(Internet Explorer, Chrome, Firefox, Safari, etc..) zoom to a bit higher percentage. It will make a world of difference! Hope this helps!  *


----------



## The_Caretaker (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm not having any difficulty, I use firefox. I find it easy to read


----------



## pumpkinheadedskeleton (Apr 26, 2010)

Terra said:


> I'm thinking it's the contrast of the brighter white on the darker background. Technically it is clearer but perhaps too clear? I quoted Spookie's post because if you scroll up to it she used a notch darker gray. It* is *easier on the eyes _(well, my old eyes anyway).
> _
> Here is that gray that she used. Here, I'll just ramble on so you can see more text in that darker gray. I didn't change the font size like she did though...


I'll just toss out one more post on the font color problem I'm having.
Everyone's first post which is in a normal font with the color white is fine to me.
It's the quoted text that gets italicized and change to a grey font color that gives me sight issues.
And if there's a double quote or a triple....even worse because it looks like the font gets smaller.


----------



## TK421 (Mar 27, 2009)

I use IE, Firefox, and sometimes Chrome. The font is crisp, clean, and very clear on all of those browsers.

Larry has done a great job with the look-and-feel and interactive elements.


----------



## Screaming Demons (Sep 15, 2008)

Terra said:


> Does it look like this? This is from Internet Explorer 9 (IE9). If so, have a solution:


When it does it for me, it says Are you sure you want to navigate away from this page? That worries me because those are the things some of the disreputable websites put up to get you to download something you don't want. Clicking Yes or No either one starts the download process, although, as Larry said, here it just appears to be a function of the browser. I'm on IE8.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

The stay on page feature you will see on many sites now. It means that the browser thinks that you are doing something. If you go to Facebook or another page and click in comments or something, you will get this message too. This is not site specific. You probably got this less on our older version as it was older technology.

Thank you all. *I APPRECIATE IT!*


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Screaming Demons said:


> When it does it for me, it says Are you sure you want to navigate away from this page? That worries me because those are the things some of the disreputable websites put up to get you to download something you don't want. Clicking Yes or No either one starts the download process, although, as Larry said, here it just appears to be a function of the browser. I'm on IE8.


That screen comes up in two circumstances that I've seen so far. The one Larry is talking about happened to me when I had posted something and hit the back page button on IE. As I was going back through the previous pages I was on, one of them was the editor (reply window). So, no worries there. That makes sense for that to come up. That was the first time for me though and I always have been using the back button. 

The screen print that I took was another issue. I had this as a setting in IE9:










So, it didn't care for HF so much it seems. Been happening on a lot on safe websites I've been going to ever since I upgraded to IE9. So, I added HF to my 'Trusted Sites' and also unclicked the box that talked about https. Now, no problem.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Thank you Joey_Munster for providing the new smilies! They are installed. (You may need to refresh the page if you are not seeing the little pumpkin smilies)


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

larry said:


> Thank you Joey_Munster for providing the new smilies! They are installed. (You may need to refresh the page if you are not seeing the little pumpkin smilies)


i noticed those in a PM i got! thought maybe they had been there and i just hadnt noticed! LOL Very cute!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah!!!!! :d :d :d  :d :d :d


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

Crap 


Crap


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Thaaaaaank you! 

I've just been rolling with the changes (and figured that a lot of things still needed tweaking) but those new smileys were just awful. Even going back to the original ones would have been better


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

thank you , love the pumpkin smiley faces!!!!!!!!


----------



## pmpknqueen (Jan 22, 2010)

I love the new emoticons and smileys  So cute!


----------



## texmaster (Aug 25, 2008)

Love the upgrade! Only one crituque is the line that separates the sig from the post is almost invisible on my screen.


----------



## toddsdarlin (May 30, 2011)

Question

In the prior version, when we would enter something to search for, we coud search for the topic or just the post. So that when you wanted to get to the actual post instead of the topie thread, you could do that.

Is there a way to do that now? I have tried various ways with the advanced search, but am having a hard time just getting to the post.

Any help is greatly appreciated


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Yes. Go to http://www.halloweenforum.com/search.php (advanced under search) and explore the different options and preferences. Different members like different things. Once you have settings that you think are perfect, you can save your preferences to be your default.



toddsdarlin said:


> Question
> 
> In the prior version, when we would enter something to search for, we coud search for the topic or just the post. So that when you wanted to get to the actual post instead of the topie thread, you could do that.
> 
> ...


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

The pumpkin similes sure are cute Larry!


----------



## Joey_Munster (May 25, 2011)

larry said:


> Thank you Joey_Munster for providing the new smilies! They are installed. (You may need to refresh the page if you are not seeing the little pumpkin smilies)


Thank you so much for giving these little guys a new home! They have been sitting in my photobucket account for several years just waiting for someone to put them to use. I have to say they look great on this forum! I'm glad that I could help!


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

Yay!! We have pumpkin smileys! Thank You Joey and Larry!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Mind if I change the one used for  so it doesn't look so much like ???


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

texmaster said:


> Only one crituque is the line that separates the sig from the post is almost invisible on my screen.


I went into my sig & just made a long underscore line above my sig & that helps a LOT.

Is it just me or are links hard to see now?

Like if I make a link like this:

http://azpeacemakers.com/index.htm 

I can easily see it's a link, it's pretty obvious it's a link, but if I make a link like this:

Roger Clyne & the Peacemakers 

It's not underlined or a different color or anything else. It's a tad bolder than the rest of the text, but if you don't notice that you may miss a link. If it's in the middle of a sentence you have to roll over it to notice it.

Is there some setting I'm missing to make it look different?


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

I noticed that too RC. In fact, in one of my posts I wrote _Link:_ so people would know. Is the forum up to top speed now cause I'm still running slow?


----------



## kyyser (Oct 8, 2009)

Tapatalk for android support?


----------



## lorddamax (Sep 9, 2010)

kyyser said:


> Tapatalk for android support?


I'd kill for tapatalk support. This is the ONLY forum I use where I cannot tapatalk it.


----------



## wiccanlord (Feb 27, 2011)

Like the new changes,great stuff, but where is halloween radio went cant find it, karldon


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

*wiccanlord*, it's at the top of the Halloween Music section.


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

larry said:


> Yes. Go to http://www.halloweenforum.com/search.php (advanced under search) and explore the different options and preferences. Different members like different things. Once you have settings that you think are perfect, you can save your preferences to be your default.


Really like the new upgrade as I learn all the ins and outs.
Regarding the search function, is there any way to choose or exclude portions of the forum from searches? I know the game section is very active and important to many users but for those of us that have no interest in the games, it would be nice to exclude them so that the Halloween posts are not buried in pages of games posts.
Thanks for providing this outstanding place for us to come and share our obsession!


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

I like the new look. There's a couple of things that are annoying, though. When you enter a forum, say Props, from the home page, you no longer have the user links (PM's, user name etc) at the top of the page. You have to return to the home page to restore that info. The other is in the Who's Online feature. It takes a long time to see the members names because the pages will sometimes show just 3 or 4 names instead of 20 or so, and Guest users don't appear at all. But all in all, I like the new site. Thanks Larry!

Edit: I just found the user info links at the top right of the page. The Who's Online feature apparently reset to Members only, so I fixed that. Problems solved!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

There are some great concerns and suggestions here. There are a few that I do not agree with and strongly believe that it is that things are different than they were before that it is not liked.

In order to entertain adjusting the colors, can those who have complained about the colors please post what colors you suggest by changing the color of your text and suggest why that color is better? We will not be changing the background colors, however if enough people agree on a text color, I will consider changing it.

If you do not like the color of this text, please help us out and let us know why and what color you think is better. Thanks for your input!

There are a few suggestions received that I hope to implement this week. Some things are easy to change, some very difficult and some I have do not have any idea how to do as of yet.
Thanks.


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Hi Larry,

I'm really liking the new upgrade as I get use to it. I still don't use all the options and didn't before since I really don't delve into these sites all that much. I was wonder what is up with the pictures though. I'm not sure if I'm the only one having problems viewing others posted pictures? When I click on the small icon, the picure shows up in the lower right hand and I only see the top left part of the picture. When I click on the picture, it completely disappears and I have to go through this process about 4 times before it shows up in totality. It will post in the upper left hand corner and then I can see it. When done viewing the picture I can just hit the back button and it will bring me back to the original page. Hope this discription helps to fix the problem. 

Thank for all your work in this great forum.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks much!

I am working on some issues, updates, upgrades etc this week. (such as signature line, etc)


Can you please send me a private message with a link to an exact example (the URL of one the posts where you are experiencing this)? I will take the example and work through it. There are some issues with the conversion of some pics but have not experienced what you are describing. Thanks .



Growler said:


> Hi Larry,
> 
> I'm really liking the new upgrade as I get use to it. I still don't use all the options and didn't before since I really don't delve into these sites all that much. I was wonder what is up with the pictures though. I'm not sure if I'm the only one having problems viewing others posted pictures? When I click on the small icon, the picure shows up in the lower right hand and I only see the top left part of the picture. When I click on the picture, it completely disappears and I have to go through this process about 4 times before it shows up in totality. It will post in the upper left hand corner and then I can see it. When done viewing the picture I can just hit the back button and it will bring me back to the original page. Hope this discription helps to fix the problem.
> 
> Thank for all your work in this great forum.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

I love the background color and the main body text. My earlier concern about 'brightness' was related to the main page headings and highlighted titles, etc. I realize now it must be my old "Over 40" eyes reacting to mainly the headings that seem brighter in bold to me. I embarrassed to say I feel a little like a gremlin..."bright light! bright light! eeeek!!" ( plus - I seem to need to use bigger font sizes. Yep - the evidence is clear. My eyes belong in a jar...)

I will adjust my own monitor brightness to manage. Besides - I have been finding it very helpful when I'm on HF late at night ... in a dark room .... and isn't that where we ALL want to be?!  

IMO - It's all good. Now - where did I put my glasses?  BOO!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Added a signature divider! Hooray.


----------



## HallowSusieBoo (Aug 11, 2009)

larry said:


> Added a signature divider! Hooray.


*N i i i i i ccce!*


----------



## RCIAG (Jul 19, 2010)

HallowSusieBoo said:


> I love the background color and the main body text. My earlier concern about 'brightness' was related to the main page headings and highlighted titles, etc. I realize now it must be my old "Over 40" eyes reacting to mainly the headings that seem brighter in bold to me. I embarrassed to say I feel a little like a gremlin..."bright light! bright light! eeeek!!" ( plus - I seem to need to use bigger font sizes. Yep - the evidence is clear. My eyes belong in a jar...)
> 
> I will adjust my own monitor brightness to manage. Besides - I have been finding it very helpful when I'm on HF late at night ... in a dark room .... and isn't that where we ALL want to be?!
> 
> IMO - It's all good. Now - where did I put my glasses?  BOO!


If you have any brightness issues in general with any site, I'd suggest dowloading:

http://stereopsis.com/flux/

It changes the brightness of your screen in accordance with the daylight & brightness of the room. It's a godsend & it's free.

EDITED TO ADD:
Thanks for the sig separator! I can go in & remove my underline now!!


----------



## MonkeyBasic (Aug 28, 2007)

larry said:


> Added a signature divider! Hooray.


That's perfect!


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Larry, I absolutely love the new look!! I also want to throw in my heartfelt thanks for all your effort and hard work at maintaining and improving this site so perfectly. I really appreciate it. 

I'm wondering, is there a way to extend the time it takes before I'm logged out and have to relog? I don't read so fast, and it seems like by the time I'm done reading a page worth of posts, I have to log in again. lol Is there a setting I can change somewhere that will let me stay logged in longer?

Thanks again! Excellent job!
Oh, and thanks Joey_Munster for the new smilies, they are perfect! I love them.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks much! If you you click "remember me" when you login, then you should not have problems being logged out UNLESS you have software like Norton / McAfee or something that has privacy settings that clear your cookies. Do you have something security or privacy plugins or software?


Mordessa said:


> Larry, I absolutely love the new look!! I also want to throw in my heartfelt thanks for all your effort and hard work at maintaining and improving this site so perfectly. I really appreciate it.
> 
> I'm wondering, is there a way to extend the time it takes before I'm logged out and have to relog? I don't read so fast, and it seems like by the time I'm done reading a page worth of posts, I have to log in again. lol Is there a setting I can change somewhere that will let me stay logged in longer?
> 
> ...


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Yup, every time we have a power outage and the computer goes down without logging out my Norton resets everything and I have to log back into all my sites. What a pain!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I use Norton, however I have settings set where it does not clear the cookies. 99% of every site that I know of uses cookies to function, so I want my cookies! Privacy=having to login to every site every time.


----------



## Mordessa (Jul 23, 2007)

Great! Thanks Larry! I checked it and it seems to be keeping me logged in now.


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

My submissions for better EEK and wink smileys:


----------



## Halloween Night (Oct 13, 2009)

*first time i've logged in a few months, and wow it took me by surprise but it looks good so many thanks for all the hard work! *


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

Hmm, thought about it for a bit and I think EEK looks better if it's looking straight at you. Also bigger mouth:


----------



## Tannasgach (Nov 1, 2009)

They definitely say "EEk". I like the first one better tho, he looks surprised but the second one looks like he's getting goosed. lol But they both look great and more eekish than


----------



## mraymer (Aug 30, 2008)

I'm not a big fan of the changes, but understand that sometimes they are necessary. Myself, I'm struggling to tell which threads I've read and which I haven't. The difference between the bold/unread thread and the normal/read ones is very close and I have a hard time telling them apart. Is it possible to use two different colors to make it easier to differentiate between read and unread threads? Also, when going to the forum tools and marking a forum read, it doesn't change unless I refresh the page manually or backup and go back into it. Other than those two items that I'm nitpicking on, I'll get used to it.


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

I was wondering if anyone else was having trouble uploading photos and updating their photo albums.  I want to update my album to show the projects I've finished (to make a tutorial) but it's not working for me. I'm probably doing something wrong uploading them aren't I. :/


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

I had a new learning curve too with posting pictures. Here's what I learned about a new procedure:












*Step 1: *Upload the new file from your computer. Wait until you see the new picture show under_ 'Current Attachment'._ Go to the bottom and click_ 'Close Window'.
_
*Step 2:* The next window shows your new picture as_ 'pending'_. Be sure to then click_ 'Save Changes'_. Then, you're all good! 

Hoped that saves some frustration.


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

Larry, I love the changes and appreciate the work you do for us. I do have a question though and I apologize if you answered it already. Is the spell checker supposed to be working? I unfortunately am terrible at typing and use the checker heavily. 

I'm thankful for any help you can give.


----------



## Atelier*Motives (Sep 28, 2009)

Thank You Terra!!! I've got everything uploaded; and I'm off to attempt a tutorial thread.


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

Larry , you have done a GREAT job........ but can you PLEASE get rid of the " do you want to leave this page " I'm really getting tired of having to use it ...........


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

I wanna say thanks for the extra space for private messages. I'm a bit of a hoarder and it's coming in handy!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

LOL, I thought the "do you want to leave this page" was from my browser and not the site. It's not consistent with me. Shows up about every 10 posts or so.


----------



## The Red Hallows (Sep 21, 2009)

I need help and was only able to get through the first few pages, so I hope it hasn't been answered. Any help would be great. 

Sometimes I attach an "image" with the image icon and not only does my picture post big, but with little thumbnails under the big picture. I see that others are posting pictures without the thumbnails and some post with only thumbnail pictures. Is there a difference with all the picture posting? Is one easier than the other? Are there different way to post pictures. A break down, if you know would be great. Thanks.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I believe that the thumbnail thing is based on the size of the original picture. I will be attempting to find out more about the limitations here.

I believe that the "leave page" is your browser, not the site. What is happening is that your browser is communicating with the page. If the page is not fully loaded, or if you start to edit (put the cursor in the edit field) or do something else, the browser is expecting that you are going to do something.
I personally get that on other sites as well.


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

Hoping this doesn't come off as rude; don't intend to....

But, is there any way to add a section for members to showcase pics/ videos _only_? This would include individual completed props or of the entire haunt.

Thank you.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I agree. Working on this one too. Thanks.


creeeepycathy said:


> Hoping this doesn't come off as rude; don't intend to....
> 
> But, is there any way to add a section for members to showcase pics/ videos _only_? This would include individual completed props or of the entire haunt.
> 
> Thank you.


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

I am technology challenged. Is there a way to post a video from my camera on here? I've read all 21 pages of this thread; checked all over my profile page & albums to try & find a place to do it... but, I am lost. Sorry.. hate being so helpless.  

If there is a way, could you please explain it to me.. slowly and using simple, small words.... LOL 

Thank You.


----------



## witchymom (Oct 6, 2008)

creeeepycathy said:


> I am technology challenged. Is there a way to post a video from my camera on here? I've read all 21 pages of this thread; checked all over my profile page & albums to try & find a place to do it... but, I am lost. Sorry.. hate being so helpless.
> 
> If there is a way, could you please explain it to me.. slowly and using simple, small words.... LOL
> 
> Thank You.


save the video to your computer, then uplload it to youtube (super easy). when its done, just post the link here


----------



## creeeepycathy (Jul 12, 2011)

witchymom said:


> save the video to your computer, then uplload it to youtube (super easy). when its done, just post the link here


thanks, witchymom.  But I know absolutely nothing about uploading youtube.  

I'll wait to kiddo gets home, maybe she can give me some directions in that. 

Thanx, again.


----------



## Otaku (Sep 10, 2004)

Will the "Who's Online" feature be coming back? I also noticed that the Currently Active Users list is no longer alphabetical. Hard to see if a buddy is online...


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Otaku said:


> Will the "Who's Online" feature be coming back? I also noticed that the Currently Active Users list is no longer alphabetical. Hard to see if a buddy is online...


Currently that is REALLY slowing the site down. So it is being turned on and off based on peak times. I am working on optimizing stuff and hope to have everything always active. Thanks.


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Another thing that I'm missing right now is the "latest posts" feature. I used to be able to visit my friends pages and click on "latest posts" to see where they'ed been posting, but I'm not seeing any new results since Sept. 25th -ish. I miss being able to check up on my peeps!


----------



## oaklawn Crematory (Jun 25, 2010)

Thank you for your hard work Larry. Can you embed videos now?


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

Anyone else not getting stats on home page (i.e. avatar, PM's, last loggin, etc)? BTW Larry, thanks to you we can all come together. You Rock!!!!
-Z


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Yes, my avatar is a little x but, on profile I can see it. I also don't have any number for recent messages. Those are things that come to mind.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Thanks! Your avatar is actually still there, just not in the place when you log in at the top of the page. There are a couple of things that are being changed (including that) and "who is online" which will be back soon.

That should be fixed within a couple of days. We are actually doing some major system upgrades this week to accommodate the amount of new visitors. The new features take more server resources. That should be fixed and hopefully the site faster soon.
All should be good soon. Thanks!


----------



## Growler (Aug 12, 2008)

Thanks Larry. I just figured it was the ghosts in the machine this time of year with the added people popping up for this month. Something always happens with the extra load on the system and I wasn't worried about it. I just assumed things would be back to normal next month.


----------



## zacharybinx (Apr 28, 2009)

Yeah, I figured the same thing but wanted to post to be sure it wasn't a ghost in MY machine. Thanks again Larry.
-Z


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Not sure if you noticed but the forum is SUPER busy and fast! I just upgraded our sever system as the old just cold not take the amount of visitors. You should not get those annoying 'too busy' errors any longer. We may be a little slow during the Halloween weekend, but not too bad.

THANK YOU!


----------



## GobbyGruesome (Sep 14, 2005)

Lookin' good! Noticed that you've brought back some long lost features too (Who's online, etc.) Thanks Larry! I was startin' to get twitches. (Ok, MORE twitches.) Happy Halloween, fearless leader!


----------



## Xane (Oct 13, 2010)

This board is getting so busy that often I can't read every thread that I want to before I need to leave for work or otherwise shut down Firefox. When I come back, every thread has been marked read so I can't click "go to first new post". Some boards keep the unread threads marked until you hit "mark forums read" or at least for a day. Can this be changed, or is it too much stress on the server? Maybe a command to "Mark as unread new posts since (recent date)"?


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Sorry if this is in the wrong place. 

Since yesterday I have been trying to upload my pics to my albums from my computer. It went fine for the first 3 pics, and that was it. I even tried making a new album & signing off and back on but it gives me this error message:

This tab has been recovered.
A problem with this webpage caused internet explorer to close and reopen the tab.

I am not really computer savvy & am at a loss. I haven't had problems in the past with uploading pics. 
Is it my computer? (I'm @ work)


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Sounds like a browser/cache/connection type error. Have you restarted the computer since then? I would restart and start new browser session where the tabs do not reopen to existing sessions (close all tabs and start again).


SkellyCat said:


> Sorry if this is in the wrong place.
> 
> Since yesterday I have been trying to upload my pics to my albums from my computer. It went fine for the first 3 pics, and that was it. I even tried making a new album & signing off and back on but it gives me this error message:
> 
> ...


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

Thanks for the help Larry.
I shut down and restarted my computer. I closed all my tabs except HF. (I have it so that yahoo, facebook, pandora and HF open in different tabs upon startup, and its been like this for the last 6mo.). So I tried it a few times with the album that allowed me to add 3 pics yesterday.
It didn't work, I got the same error msg. Then I tried it with the album I tried to make today and (this is crazy) it accepted a pic, only one, and when you look at all my album covers, it shows the pic, but says 0 pics, and when you open the album it says there are no pics in this album.

If you think this is a problem on my end, I don't want to take up your time. I can only imagine how busy you must be.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Are you attempting to upload more than 1 pics at a time? If so, attempt to upload 1 at a time. It seems that the connection between your computer and site is being interrupted. Also, Make sure that these pics are not too big. Any idea what the file size of the pics are?


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

I checked the size of a pic that was successfully loaded and it was 682X455 pixels (95334 bytes).

The problem happens as soon as I click the 'upload pic' button. Then I get the error msg. 
I can't get past that point anymore.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I did some research and it looks like this is a known bug in IE8+ where SOMETHING that you have installed is probably causing compatibility issues. This is likely not a site issue.

I suggest doing some google searches for your exact message. I saw where some issues have been Silverlight upgrades, plugin conflicts, cache problems, adware issues. etc. You likely had something updated one day and started causing a conflict according to what I read. Thanks.


----------



## SkellyCat (Oct 30, 2008)

OK, Thanks for the help Larry. I'll see if I can get our IT guy to check it out.


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

Larry,

I'm not sure if you are still checking this thread, but I had another idea. As far as the search goes, there is a required delay between searches. I assume this is a programmed delay which is adjustable and was put in place to prevent phishing. My delay is usually 75 seconds or more between searches. Is there a way to shorten the delay based upon the loyalty of the user. I.E. a sliding scale where someone with 1,000 posts would only have to wait 10 seconds while a new comber would have to wait 75 seconds? It is just an idea. The long delays sure make it difficult to find a specific item unless you know exactly what you are looking for. 

Thanks for the help and as always I love the forum!


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

It actually cannot be changed per user level as some things.... However... I just changed it to 25 seconds. 


bamtunebam said:


> Larry,
> 
> I'm not sure if you are still checking this thread, but I had another idea. As far as the search goes, there is a required delay between searches. I assume this is a programmed delay which is adjustable and was put in place to prevent phishing. My delay is usually 75 seconds or more between searches. Is there a way to shorten the delay based upon the loyalty of the user. I.E. a sliding scale where someone with 1,000 posts would only have to wait 10 seconds while a new comber would have to wait 75 seconds? It is just an idea. The long delays sure make it difficult to find a specific item unless you know exactly what you are looking for.
> 
> Thanks for the help and as always I love the forum!


----------



## bamtunebam (Jan 1, 2010)

That was fast. Thank you.


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

Is anyone else having a problem reading items that have white backgrounds? I can't see highlighted posts or text in the search window since the background is white as well as the type. Am I missing a way to change this myself?
Thanks.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

No, it's not you. Larry knows about and has it on his fix list


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

There is an upgrade that hopefully will be available this coming week that will fix that and other issues. Thanks!


----------



## JustWhisper (Nov 16, 2008)

Thanks for shortening the search wait Larry. That 75 second wait was really irritating. You rock.


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

Larry , 
I just was wondering if the new site will support IE7, I can't see any of the threads when trying to acess it on my laptop. I can go to the main page, click on a subject, props, click on a thread within that forum and all I get is a blank page. This happens on all threads. I didn't have that problem before. Thanks.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Looks like you and UnOrthodOx is having the same issues. Check out this thread which is talking about the latest upgrade and the issue he's having: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/115764-major-upgrades-2012-a.html


----------



## bfjou812 (Jun 6, 2008)

Terra said:


> Looks like you and UnOrthodOx is having the same issues. Check out this thread which is talking about the latest upgrade and the issue he's having: http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/115764-major-upgrades-2012-a.html


I guess I'm having the same problem. I tried not logging in and it seemed to work. Once I log in though it does the same thing. My screen looks just like the screenshot he provided.Any ideas?


----------



## BewitchingHalloween (Aug 18, 2010)

I do love the new look! It is easier to read  but still as the same feel as before!


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

My problem is the text of the post is too small compared to all the other text/pictures on the screen. Makes it difficult to read : (


----------



## Hallowdean (May 16, 2012)

Enjoying the new layout. Thanks for all the hard work!


----------



## Ween12amEternal (Apr 15, 2006)

Deadna said:


> My problem is the text of the post is too small compared to all the other text/pictures on the screen. Makes it difficult to read : (


Hey *Deadna*, have you ever tried that old trick of holding down the control button +rolling the wheel button on the mouse? If you do it flipping the wheel forward (at least on mine) it enlarges (magnifies?) the page. Then you roll it the opposite way to return to the original size. It only does it on the page your viewing (other windows/tabs open are not effected.) This helps sometimes when my old eyes are tired 

Upgrade looks great!


----------



## cinders (Oct 12, 2003)

Ween12amEternal said:


> Hey *Deadna*, have you ever tried that old trick of holding down the control button +rolling the wheel button on the mouse? If you do it flipping the wheel forward (at least on mine) it enlarges (magnifies?) the page. Then you roll it the opposite way to return to the original size. It only does it on the page your viewing (other windows/tabs open are not effected.) This helps sometimes when my old eyes are tired
> 
> Upgrade looks great!


Ween12, I never knew about that trick. Tried it and it works! See, you also helped another soul with increasingly poor eyesight! Thanks.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I was able on one computer to replicate the Internet Explorer issue that some people are having viewing posts when logged in. I have contacted the designer and will hopefully have a fix soon. Most people can view these posts, only a few cannot...for an unknown reason (e.g. I can view it in IE9 on one computer, but can't on another).

Thanks everyone! We will continue to tweak to perfection.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Hi Larry
Every time I post on prop showcase show us your stones it doesn't appear in new posts - thanks


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I see posts there from you: 
http://www.halloweenforum.com/hallo...etery-columns-all-finished-3.html#post1269570



matrixmom said:


> Hi Larry
> Every time I post on prop showcase show us your stones it doesn't appear in new posts - thanks


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Its the one I posted on Halloween Props-> Show us your stones->posted @11am never appeared on "New Posts" link. Everytime I post, doesn't it appear in "new posts" link above?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

I see it. It does take a little time for them to appear.


matrixmom said:


> Its the one I posted on Halloween Props-> Show us your stones->posted @11am never appeared on "New Posts" link. Everytime I post, doesn't it appear in "new posts" link above?


----------



## Deadna (Oct 19, 2002)

Ween12amEternal said:


> Hey *Deadna*, have you ever tried that old trick of holding down the control button +rolling the wheel button on the mouse? If you do it flipping the wheel forward (at least on mine) it enlarges (magnifies?) the page. Then you roll it the opposite way to return to the original size. It only does it on the page your viewing (other windows/tabs open are not effected.) This helps sometimes when my old eyes are tired
> 
> Upgrade looks great!


Well darn I just went to the eyedoc today and let them talk me into bifocals,I never new about this neat trick. I'll be forwarding my bill to Larry for the cost of the new glasses


----------



## BeaconSamurai (Nov 5, 2009)

Larry,

I look the new look.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Jul 17, 2010)

_Originally Posted by Ween12amEternal_ "Hey Deadna, have you ever tried that old trick of holding down the control button +rolling the wheel button on the mouse? If you do it flipping the wheel forward (at least on mine) it enlarges (magnifies?) the page. Then you roll it the opposite way to return to the original size. It only does it on the page your viewing (other windows/tabs open are not effected.) This helps sometimes when my old eyes are tired" 



*Whoa... that helped a lot!!! Thanks Ween12amEternal. *


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

Ween12amEternal said:


> Hey *Deadna*, have you ever tried that old trick of holding down the control button +rolling the wheel button on the mouse? If you do it flipping the wheel forward (at least on mine) it enlarges (magnifies?) the page. Then you roll it the opposite way to return to the original size. It only does it on the page your viewing (other windows/tabs open are not effected.) This helps sometimes when my old eyes are tired
> 
> Upgrade looks great!


Oh thank you!!!!! My eyes thank you too


----------



## Stringy_Jack (Oct 28, 2011)

Zoom may work on my laptop and desktop but, the new format is really hard to see on my Mobile phone. Yes I can zoom on that also but then I do I have to scroll left and right to read the post. Before I could shrink the post down to a point where I could get the whole post on my screen and still read the text...not anymore. Seems to me the Header and signature blocks are to big compared to the post text (the meat of the forums) itself. 

I do appreciate all the work Larry and everyone else puts into this site this is just my opinion on the new format.


----------



## Halstaff (Nov 8, 2009)

I really like the new forum look but did the side margins just get larger today?


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

Halstaff said:


> I really like the new forum look but did the side margins just get larger today?


Thank you. 

Check out http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/115764-major-upgrades-2012-a-7.html#post1272011 for the explaination.


----------



## larry (Apr 5, 2002)

This thread is continued here:
http://www.halloweenforum.com/general-halloween/115764-major-upgrades-2012-a-7.html


----------

